# With the good weather comes the bad punks



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a friend couldn't sleep the other night , he was sitting in his livving room about 3am , when he saw a shadow then heard foot steps on his porch saw one grabbing his sons bike , he through open the window and chased them off 4 punks in hooded sweat shirts.

he has been talking with the police , apparently it has been very busy , one night it was a rash of gas theft , then 16 cars broken into in a night , lots of bikes stolen mostly they are ridden a while then dumped 

we are a small rural town , the kind of place people don't lock doors , or cars 


punks happen everywhere 

so lock up


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> lots of bikes stolen


A cheap bike and some sort of heavy duty GLUE on the handlebars and seat comes to mind


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> A cheap bike and some sort of heavy duty GLUE on the handlebars and seat comes to mind


Hmmmmm.......contact cement maybe?

Or just loosen the some nuts and bolts. I can see the picture the next morning of where the thief ended up, when the handle bars didn't make that sharp left turn at the bottom of the hill, lol.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

He's lucky they didn't shoot at him. My dad's friend was on vacation ( cant recall where ) and some punk grabbed a woman's purse. Dad's friend gave chase, and the punk turned and fired a random shot. Shot hit him, shattered his hip and he walked with a walker for the rest of his life.

Whatever was on the purse could have been replaced, not so easy to replace a shattered hip.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If he had seen the kids face he probably could open up his daughters year book and tell you exactly who it was in less than 4 pages 

he is going to put up the game cameras he has and see if he can get some pictures


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> If he had seen the kids face he probably could open up his daughters year book and tell you exactly who it was in less than 4 pages
> 
> he is going to put up the game cameras he has and see if he can get some pictures



Tell him to lock up all bikes and various stuff at night.

We live in a very rural area, but our doors are always locked, including any vehicles. Nothing is left unattended that is of any importance.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Darntootin said:


> He's lucky they didn't shoot at him. My dad's friend was on vacation ( cant recall where ) and some punk grabbed a woman's purse. Dad's friend gave chase, and the punk turned and fired a random shot. Shot hit him, shattered his hip and he walked with a walker for the rest of his life.
> 
> Whatever was on the purse could have been replaced, not so easy to replace a shattered hip.



I would hope that the kids wouldn't turn a small misdemeanor into a felony , but i suppose one of them could be that stupid . 
I was rather hoping they would get enough of a scare before one of them gets caught by the wrong homeowner and ruins that persons life , (chances are they are well on there way to ruining their own life) , when the home owner shoots them or beats them. I hate it when punks cause otherwise good people to beat them or kill them , and then that person gets in trouble.

unfortunatly many i know have the wrong impression of when they can shoot now , as a guy in the city not to far away shot at a guy who broke into his van and was stealing his tools , the initially charged him with reckless endangerment then dropped the charges , but not because they didn't want to charge him , the police just couldn't find the guy he shot to come forward and say yes he shot me while i was breaking into his van. 

the police seemed all to willing to treat the criminal as the victim and charge the home owner they advertized for a week or so looking for the guy to come forward 

luckily for the home owner the guy probably had enough outstanding warrants or wasn't hit bad enough , that he didn't want to risk coming forward 

but the news paper has done a very poor job of explaining this , so many think if punks are stealing from you Castile doctrine covers you to shoot them. when in fact you needed to fear and usually they need to be inside your house


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's a shame this country has come to this.
We are teaching people they aren't responsible for their own actions, and the lazy must be entitled to what others have worked for
I despise a thief, to me they are the lowest form of life


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The standard PC thinking has become "Convince everyone they are the victim of an oppressive political system denying them their due as human beings. Then turn a blind eye when they start taking what is not their's because after they are victims too. Then make sure the police know the thief is really the victim. Then go after the person trying to defend their property rather than the thief who can't be incarcerated anyway."
The end result is that everyone becomes a victim, no one is responsible for the situation but definitely more tax money is needed to support all these victims.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

he is locking things up , he was the one telling me to lock things up , he doesn't have a garage so things like bikes usually live on the porch till winter when they go in the basement


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

where I want to said:


> The standard PC thinking has become "Convince everyone they are the victim of an oppressive political system denying them their due as human beings. Then turn a blind eye when they start taking what is not their's because after they are victims too. Then make sure the police know the thief is really the victim. Then go after the person trying to defend their property rather than the thief who can't be incarcerated anyway."
> The end result is that everyone becomes a victim, no one is responsible for the situation but definitely more tax money is needed to support all these victims.



that's funny I was just talking with a customer in Canada , we have had near by an attempted double ax murder , apparently the victims lived but were in critical condition and I was telling him that when these things happen here our rural sheriffs office is very fast to tell everyone that it was a domestic and appears to be isolated to the love triangle and they are looking for the woman's X 

he was saying in his part of Canada they seem to hype every murder , working on instilling maximum fear in the citizenry , even if it was clearly gang on gang , because he feels the police there are working it for the maximum raise and more officers more equipment

while here in rural Wis , they seem to want a suspect in custody before the morning news 

I wondered if the police here are working very hard to keep people from feeling the need to carry there own gun. 
we have seen how several large police departments have shot people they thought were the suspect that were driving the wrong color truck , were not even the same gender as the suspect or some other thing you wouldn't think should happen , I think that the sheriff fears a jumpy public , after seeing the damage a jumpy police agency can cause.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Warm weather has always brought out people with bad intent. Come sppring 200+ years ago the pioneer settlers would again be on their guard aganst indian attacks and massacre's as warm weather would permit easy travel to the frontier areas. The Summer of 1777 was the worst for the settlers ...and that years became well known as 'The Year of the Bloody 7's'.

Seems as though times don't change much ......

Ohio Rusty ><>

Our Gov't is becoming like a very large shark in an ever shrinking pond ......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Or just loosen the some nuts and bolts.


That might work, but would probably be noticeable as soon as they grabbed the bike.
The best thing about the glue is they are CAUGHT with the evidence, and can't get away as easily


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I don't know if they still have it, but in Texas we had the "Sundown Law". If someone was on your property after sundown doing something illegal, they were bought and paid for. About 20 years ago a guy shot and killed 2 hubcap thieves in his driveway. Huge uproar in letters to the editor, but he walked.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That might work, but would probably be noticeable as soon as they grabbed the bike.
> The best thing about the glue is they are CAUGHT with the evidence, and can't get away as easily



if the master of the house knew the hour the thief would come he would make sure to deal with it , glue just won't stay sticky forever. not even all night.

his isn't something that happens every night the probably won't even be back the same house 

you just wish the criminal wasn't more protected than the law abiding home owner.

yes a few dead punks would probably let the others know that it just isn't worth it , but in a town this size your likely to know some of his relatives , if you don't know the punk , and you don't really want to kill a punk over a bike , you just wish there was a way to make them hurt for a while 5-6 broken ribs hurt some front and back so that sleeping is near impossible for weeks , any one who has ever broken ribs knows this kind of pain , laying awake would give some one some time to think about why they wouldn't want to do that again. pain with every breath but nothing life threatening. 

but that would be illegal also


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> glue just won't stay sticky forever


Yeah, you'd have to get really creative to devise a way to make it work.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

A fellow I know replaced lead shot in a shotgun shell with rock salt. The guy who broke into his car had a teachable moment when he was shot in the rear end. It wasn't repeated by the guy or anyone else in that neighborhood.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> A fellow I know replaced lead shot in a shotgun shell with rock salt. The guy who broke into his car had a teachable moment when he was shot in the rear end. It wasn't repeated by the guy or anyone else in that neighborhood.


a friend of mine was shot with rock salt , a lot of years ago , he was actually the by standard , but when the guy started waving around the shotgun he ran at 40-50 yards he took a backside of rock salt , it was enough to get thru his shirt and pants and just under the skin , he siad he spent a bunch of time laying in a mountain creek before he went home to his mother 

salt in a wound hurts salt is the wound , hurts a lot 

the biggest problem is at a closer distance rock salt can be lethal

a lot of people have died to rubber bullets also , they just are not meant for close shots , and that is how they all to often get used 

I was explaining to my son the other day that even if i took the tip off my arrow or ground it completely flat , it could still kill 

my favorite small game tip is just that a blunt tip with 4 wires http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/browseproducts/Zwickey-Judo-Point.html
but it will penetrate thru a rabbit , i get that's not huge penetration but it does work very well they go thru racoons also


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe a 220 volt line wired to seat and handlebars :stars:


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

That could get you in a bunch of trouble - and if an unintended target touched it.... . Better to use a fence charger.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> a friend of mine was shot with rock salt , a lot of years ago , he was actually the by standard , but when the guy started waving around the shotgun he ran at 40-50 yards he took a backside of rock salt , it was enough to get thru his shirt and pants and just under the skin , he siad he spent a bunch of time laying in a mountain creek before he went home to his mother
> 
> salt in a wound hurts salt is the wound , hurts a lot
> 
> the biggest problem is at a closer distance rock salt can be lethal.


Pete,

There is no perfect answer to the situation. Any action that is done has significant risks attached. Doing nothing will reduce your risk of prison and lawsuits, but then you'll then become a chronic victim of the thieves and lose all your earthly possessions :umno:.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> Pete,
> 
> There is no perfect answer to the situation. Any action that is done has significant risks attached. Doing nothing will reduce your risk of prison and lawsuits, but then you'll then become a chronic victim of the thieves and lose all your earthly possessions :umno:.


I know , and that is where the frustration is 

what the law does allow here is to threaten the use of deadly force to defend ones property , and that is what i would have to do and hold them for police


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yeah, you'd have to get really creative to devise a way to make it work.


silver handle grips and anti seize,,very hard to wash off


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

oops,,double post


----------

